# GMC highrider (ZR2) plow



## caz41 (Nov 29, 2004)

Is there anything out there that will work with a 98 GMC highrider ext cab? All I seem to find in the mount literature is S10/S15 except ZR2/highrider. Not looking into any custom fab stuff.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm guessing they'll work as long as you remove your skid plate.


----------



## caz41 (Nov 29, 2004)

Was hoping for some first hand info from someone that has one installed on their truck or installs them. 

No offense to your response harleyjeff


----------



## 1978K20 (Nov 30, 2005)

I know a guy that has one of those poly blade plows on his little truck. He's happy with it.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

I had a 99 GMC Sonoma ZR2 for three years with a snoway MT series on it. It was a great little plow truck and I had close to 50 drives and business's I did with it. I think you can get the 22 series plow for it. The mount is the same one for the regular s10/sonoma but it requires 2" spacers on the front frame horns to accomodate the factory lift of the ZR2 package.


----------



## twmiller68 (Jan 8, 2014)

Be careful if you mount a plow on your ZR-2. There was a frame stiffness issue with the hi rider version.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

twmiller68;1715190 said:


> Be careful if you mount a plow on your ZR-2. There was a frame stiffness issue with the hi rider version.


^^^ that.
From what we gathered in researching it (communicating with various snow plow manufacturers), some tested and managed to end up with bent/broken frames. S10 is a toy made of tinfoil.


----------



## not sure (Jan 16, 2014)

if you find one that bolts on do it. ive got a plow on my s10 and its a beast. mine is a old body blazer


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

not sure;1729819 said:


> if you find one that bolts on do it. ive got a plow on my s10 and its a beast. mine is a old body blazer


Old vs new. A newer s10 (99+) will crumple if the next truck over has a plow mounted on it.


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

I had a 03 Sonoma zr2 I had a 7 1/2 Meyers classic on it, I put Timbrens on it and used the all the pieces off a 99 Sonoma non zr2. I plowed for 4 years with it. I made a plate with ears that bolted to the front horns and then the Meyers frame from that to the frame under the front doors. It took all the pushing pressure off the front and transferred it to the mid frame. The zr2 did have a frame cracking problem,mine had 2-3/4" cracks that I found after I bought it. I fixed them and never saw a crack again and I plowed a lot of snow. The truck pushed like there was no tomorrow for a small truck.

I sold the plow to a guy and he put it on a regular s10 4x4 so he didn't need the plate that bolted to the frame horn or the subframe setup.

Here are a couple of pics of the parts.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

shooter56;1731603 said:


> I had a 03 Sonoma zr2 I had a 7 1/2 Meyers classic on it, I put Timbrens on it and used the all the pieces off a 99 Sonoma non zr2. I plowed for 4 years with it. I made a plate with ears that bolted to the front horns and then the Meyers frame from that to the frame under the front doors. It took all the pushing pressure off the front and transferred it to the mid frame. The zr2 did have a frame cracking problem,mine had 2-3/4" cracks that I found after I bought it. I fixed them and never saw a crack again and I plowed a lot of snow. The truck pushed like there was no tomorrow for a small truck.
> 
> I sold the plow to a guy and he put it on a regular s10 4x4 so he didn't need the plate that bolted to the frame horn or the subframe setup.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of the parts.


Lol, that's one way to do it, you basically built a new frame for the thing. 
Tons of respect for that! Thumbs Up


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks I wanted it to plow like a big truck but I only had a small truck so I worked with what I had. I would probably still have the truck but I got t-boned and the rear end got torn out of the truck. So I took advantage of the $10,700 they gave me for the truck and got a 03 Silverado 2500hd w/a mm2.


----------



## s10man (Sep 16, 2009)

In case someone finds this tread later, here is the difference in plows...

Non-ZR2/Highlanders can use a 6.5 plow

ZR2/Highlanders use a 6.9 plow.

The plow is wider because the ZR2/Highlander's have a wider footprint and a 6.5 won't clear angled. The brackets are the same, just the moldboard is wider.

In most years the ZR2/Highlander's came with all the good stuff. A bigger HP motor (10 hp more in 96), a tougher transmission, locker in the rear, 31/10.5/15 C rated tires and a lot of extra frame braces and stiffeners. Some of the trucks also have an aux light switch (roof lamp), heavy duty battery and alternator... all good stuff for a snowplower!

I used a Meyer 7.0 on my 96 ZR2 for years w/o any problems. I mounted it for the winter 99-00 and it was still plowing snow last winter, 14/15. In my case I didn't have a S-10 bracket, but I did have a Ford 150 bracket approx 1991 year. It modified and bolted on in about the same time as just bolting a factory S10 setup up. Plus I used the later loop lift frame and had lots of clearance for the E60 pump. The cassette holder in the console made a perfect spot to mount a Slick Stick. (Almost all ZR2/Highlander's have bucket seats and a full length console) It was super easy to run! I kept a good set of A/T tires on it. I also had a 2'x3'x4" concrete pad in the back for weight. Driving the truck just a little aggressively you could never stick the truck, never! It would just dig and claw till it came out...

The S10 plow truck is about the best thing to do driveways and drive thru windows at banks and fast food joints. If I had it do do all over again, I would mount a spreader on the tail and concatenate of driveways in large subdivisions. In an area with a big subdivision, I'm positive me and a shoveler could make bank everyday with this setup. $250-300 an hour would be very easy and have lots of happy customers.


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

*plow frame*

I plowed with one for years, but the frames crack so I made a sub frame for mine, worked very well. if you are serious about plowing a lot with the s10 consider doing that.


----------

